# Blizzard x high yellow



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've hatched 6 eggs from the above parents which i believed would all be normals. A couple are starting to look a bit lighter than the rest. They still have normal eyes....is it possible there albino?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Not unless both of the parents are carrying the same strain of Albino gene somewhere - your Blizzard would have to be a Blazing Blizzard (has it got red eyes?), or at least het Albino - and your High Yellow would also have to be het the same strain Albino.


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

No she doesnt have red eyes....they look a bit pinky in the light, couldnt really capture them properly with the camera


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Luvbug19 said:


> No she doesnt have red eyes....they look a bit pinky in the light, couldnt really capture them properly with the camera


Looks like a blizzard.Maybe a blizzard HET Talbino x normal HET Talbino ?..
Post a picture of the offspring.


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just took these photos & they look normal...they change so much! Feel daft now lol


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

i recken high yellows


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

it must just be when there shedding the look really light....they look bright today....ohh i duno! :bash:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Luvbug19 said:


> it must just be when there shedding the look really light....they look bright today....ohh i duno! :bash:


albinism is the inability to produce black pigment. both those babies have BLACK spot and thats the key. if they were brown maybe or pink they yeah, but no, they are both nomals het blizzard.


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

of course..stupid me :blush:

I just thought 2 looked different to the others. Never mind, thanks guys!


----------

